# A root a clothes line and a double bit axe



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

First of all, I'm sure that I'll be cussed at for posting this, but second of all, I know we'll laugh about it the next time we talk.
I got a call from Skip this morning, he had to tell me about his attempt to remove a root from under a clothes line. I'm not sure why he had to as it was just laying there, but he had to try to end it's existence. So he's chopping away with his newly sharped axe, just taking girly swings at it, most likely too keep from chopping his toes off, chopping away when he decides to take out some frustration on the root of all evil by giving it a few good whacks. The only problem is that he plumb forgot about the one remaining line left on the clothes line. The axe of coarse caught on the line and in his attempt to take out the evil root he ended up nearly doing an impression of Vincent Van Gogh and chopping his ear off, broke his glasses and knocked himself to the ground harder that a yooper coyote could. He nearly knocked himself out with the side of the axe. He's okay, just has a bruise on the side of his head that I'm sure he'll use to try to talk some young girl into doing something she'll either love or regret, and a little hearing loss on the one side. so if you talk to him talk loud and type in all caps. I guess that it's a good thing it went wide as people would have wondered why with all his guns he chose to end it by imbedding that newly sharpened axe in his head.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

A cringe-worthy mental picture and we all know the root cause of his lump. If you don't have a hard hat, have a hard head.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Skipper wouldn't be in this predicament if he hadn't made the last beaver he caught into a hat but utilized its skills !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

That's something for all of us to chew on.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

maybe next time he will ax for help.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he was wearing that green dress and flip flops.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor skip can’t catch a break trying to get so work done and almost takes and ear off and don I was told the green dress was yours


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip keeps trying to put that out there after he left it here on his 'awakening tour' through California. It said "property of 'SKIPPY" on the back so I mailed it back to him


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Skip keeps trying to put that out there after he left it here on his 'awakening tour' through California. It said "property of 'SKIPPY" on the back so I mailed it back to him


BULL I DON'T EVEN LIKE THE COLOR GREEN---YOU PUT IT IN MY SUITCASE WHEN I LEFT YOUR HOUSE IN AZ---THAT WAS YOUR PERSONAL DRESS SO I SENT IT BACK TO YOU----IF YOUR GOING TO TELL A STORY TELL IT WRIGHT HA HA LOL---AND I'M STICKING TO IT !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Liar liar dress on fire


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I get the feeling that its going to get lost in the mail.


----------

